# Another Light Question



## tasbm5 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Guys , I have a 04 TJ with a old Fisher LD plow and I was wondering if I could run 2 sets of
18 W led lights plus a 18 W Led light bar and the plow off one battery ? one set of lights would only be for reverse .
Thanks Terry


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't see why not, you really need to know amp draw.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I've been looking at a bunch of 18 watt led work lights for my truck. 18 watts at 12-13.8 volts is 1.5 to 1.8 amps per light.


----------

